
Dead Man Dancing - dawie
http://www.foundread.com/view/dead-man-dancing
======
dawie
I like this part: "The lesson here is that an entrepreneur has to learn to be
able to live with fear and uncertainty  learn how to sleep in the midst of a
fire. If we cant handle the stress of high pressure situations with calm, our
companies dont have a chance."

~~~
gibsonf1
Exactly - the dark side of Entrepreneurship. Risk is real and can lead to
financial disaster. I would recommend that the more you have to risk, the
better a business chance your startup needs to be.

